# Spannung übertragen auf Schiebetür--Schnelle Hilfe benötigt



## KingHelmer (7 November 2011)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

Ich will schon wieder euer Wissen und eure Erfahrung in Anspruch nehmen und hoffe, dass dieses Thema unter der richtigen Rubrik 
eingestellt ist.

Es geht darum, dass ich an einer elektrischen Schiebetür eine Möglichkeit suche, die Jalousie (in der Tür integriert) im geschlossenen Zustand anzusteuern. Die Steuerlogik sitzt in der Tür-Steuerung im Laufwerkkasten und die beiden Energieleitungen zum Motor sollen mit der Steuerung verbunden werden.

Bisher habe ich es so gelöst, dass ich "Messing-Federkontaktstifte" auf einer Kupferschiene habe mitlaufen lassen, was aber den unschönen Nebeneffekt hat, dass die Tür "quietscht".
Eine Energiekette ist mir zu teuer, daher hatte ich überlegt, zwei Federkontaktstifte im geschlossenen Zustand der Tür auf zwei Kupferflächen aufliegen zu lassen.
Was haltet denn ihr von dieser Lösung? Habt ihr eventuell andere Ideen? Kent ihr vieleicht direkt ein passendes Produkt für dieses (eventuell bekannte) Problem?

Wichtig ist, ich will es nochmals erwähnen, dass die Jalousie jetzt nur noch im geschlossenen Zustand steuerbar sein soll. Daher wird auch keine Schiene oder "Bürste" benötigt.


Ich hoffe, ich habe mich halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt 

Grüße, Florian


----------



## SCM (7 November 2011)

Also diene Idee im geschlossenen Zustand die Federkontakte auf einer Kupferfläche aufliegen zu lassen find ich gar nicht so schlecht!Wird in der KFZ Technik ja auch verwendet!Kontakt zu den leuchten am Kofferraum z.b.!
Eventuell gibt es da ja sogar was fertiges von der Stange!
Mfg


----------



## KingHelmer (7 November 2011)

Hallo SCM,

Danke für deine Antwort.
Ich werde dann mal noch das Netz nach eventuellen "fertigen" Federkontakten Ausschau halten.
Leider ist es nie so leicht, so etwas zu suchen, wenn man nicht den genauen Namen kennt.

Nun ja, wer sucht, der findet, so heißt es ja zumindest 

Grüße


----------



## SCM (7 November 2011)

Hab da mal was gefunden:
http://les-langen.com/de
http://www.pressebox.de/pressemeldungen/wdi-ag/boxid/427087

Mann könnte jedoch auch mit Schleifkontakten eine relativ geräuschlose Variante schaffen siehe Prinzip von Carrera Rennbahn Autos!
http://www.yopi.de/prd_2553991

Mfg


----------



## Blockmove (7 November 2011)

Schau mal bei INGUN. Evtl. haben die ja passende Kontaktstifte für deine Anwendung

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## o.s.t. (7 November 2011)

je nachdem, wie präzise und genau die Position der Kontaktstelle ist und wieviel Ampere da drüberlaufen, könnte man doch "einfach" Harting Steckelemente nach Anforderung verbauen... (oder ähnlich Produkte)
http://www.harting-connectivity-net...strialconnectorshan/han02-6_d_kap01_han_a.pdf

Je nach Spannung ist ja auch die Berührungssicherheit zu beachten!

Gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## SCM (7 November 2011)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> je nachdem, wie präzise und genau die Position der Kontaktstelle ist und wieviel Ampere da drüberlaufen, könnte man doch "einfach" Harting Steckelemente nach Anforderung verbauen... (oder ähnlich Produkte)
> http://www.harting-connectivity-net...strialconnectorshan/han02-6_d_kap01_han_a.pdf
> 
> Je nach Spannung ist ja auch die Berührungssicherheit zu beachten!
> ...



Ich denke das ist nicht unbedingt die Optimale Lösung!Wenn mal die Türe ein bisschen hängt bzw. verstellt ist passen die Stecker nicht mehr zusammen!
Mfg


----------



## KingHelmer (7 November 2011)

Ein guter Tipp Blockmove, das ist ungefähr das, wonach ich gesucht habe.
Die Baugrößen sind allerdigs etwas klein. Mal sehen, ich werde mir Muster zukommen lassen, wenn möglich!


Danke für deinen Vorschlag o.s.t.

Ich denke aber, dass die Zweifel von SCM durchaus begründet sind. Die Türe ist schon recht groß und hat auch ein ordentliches Gewicht.
Die Toleranzen für diese Steckverbindung sind bestimmt viel zu gering, als dass die Stecker auch nach 500 Zyklen noch ordentlich fluchten.
Außerdem denke ich, dass es eine etwas aufwendigere und auch teurere Lösung wäre...
Aber dennoch danke für den Vorschlag, ich behalte es auf jeden Fall im Hinterkopf!

Grüße, Florian


----------



## Blockmove (7 November 2011)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Ein guter Tipp Blockmove, das ist ungefähr das, wonach ich gesucht habe.
> Die Baugrößen sind allerdigs etwas klein. Mal sehen, ich werde mir Muster zukommen lassen, wenn möglich!



Die Baugröße richtet sich überwiegend nach dem Strom.
Wir haben Ingun-Kontaktstifte auch schon in gefederte Kontaktträger eingebaut, wenn es aufgrund der Mechanik notwendig war.

Mach dir auf jedenfall Gedanken über das Material der Kontaktfläche /platte. Normales Kupfer ist hier sicher nicht die beste Wahl.
Bronze ist meist besser. Für hochbeanspruchte Kontaktierungen haben wir auch schon mal Kontaktstifte aus einer Wolframlegierung fertigen lassen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

